# Central America to Mexico - But Where?



## kito1

I am a 40ish woman (US citizen) who has been living in Central America for awhile but want to try out Mexico for a year or so. Problem is, Mexico is HUGE and I am just not sure where to go! I spent some time in DF last year and liked it a lot, but feel that it is probably out of my price range. However, if someone can tell me otherwise, please feel free... 

*Budget*: I can comfortably spend up to $2000/ month but prefer to keep it well below that. I would prefer to keep it around $1200-$1500.

*Lifestyle*: I have a small dog and would prefer a city (large or small) where I can take him out walking without problems. _I like a downtown with lots of restaurants and cafes where I can sit outside with the pup and read and people watch._

*Housing*: I am open to living in an apartment alone ( mostly furnished) or renting a room with someone if I have some privacy yet also have kitchen access. How much problem will I run into with having a small dog as far as housing goes? As far as costs, I would like to spend no more than $500 total on housing and utilities. Is this reasonable? 

*Climate/Location*: I prefer a more moderate climate. Merida is probably out due to the heat. Don't need to be near or really want to be near a beach. 

I do not need to be where lots of other gringos are. It's fine if they are there, but I am comfortable without this.

I will probably head back to the USA at least every 2 or 3 months (not included in budget above as I fly for free) so would like to prefer to be somewhat near a major international airport.

I don't really cook and would need a person who comes in from 12-6pm and cooks and cleans for me. I had a wonderful lady (who I am going to miss!) in my last home in Central America and it totaled out to $100/month for a part-time cook/maid. I assume that in Mexico this would be quite a bit more expensive??? I have no idea of the labor cost so am just guessing. If it costs more than $250-300/month I would probably forget this, hire someone to come in once a week to give the place a good clean and instead there would need there to be lots and lots of good yet inexpensive restaurants nearby. 

I want good public transportation available, but very much would prefer to be able to live in a city where I can mostly walk to everything and use buses when I needed to go longer distances.

I am going to be doing a couple of scouting trips for areas in a month or so, anyone want to comment on what areas I should go see? Any other advice you can give me would also be appreciated!

edited to ad: I wanted to say that the main reason I am leaving Nicaragua where I have been lately is the lack of good food and restaurants. In Managua and Granada, where there are good restaurants, it is just too dang hot, but in the more temperate climates there is just nothing but rice/beans and well, more rice and beans! I am serious when I say that people here eat rice and beans 3 times a day and every restaurant offers mostly rice and beans! It really wears on you after a while.


----------



## Isla Verde

I live in Mexico City in a nice but not elegant part of the city, and my monthly expenses come to about $1000 US. I occasionally have someone come in to clean my apartment, and that comes to $20 US for each session.

Have you thought about how you're going to qualify for a residence visa in Mexico? Either you either have to show proof of monthly income from outside Mexico of at least $1200 US (like a pension, but, of course, you're too young for that) or have a job in Mexico, either with a company or school (if you're thinking on teaching English) or on a freelance basis.


----------



## kito1

Isla Verde said:


> I live in Mexico City in a nice but not elegant part of the city, and my monthly expenses come to about $1000 US. I occasionally have someone come in to clean my apartment, and that comes to $20 US for each session.
> 
> Have you thought about how you're going to qualify for a residence visa in Mexico? Either you either have to show proof of monthly income from outside Mexico of at least $1200 US (like a pension, but, of course, you're too young for that) or have a job in Mexico, either with a company or school (if you're thinking on teaching English) or on a freelance basis.


What part of DF do you live in? Can you tell me more about inexpensive but nice areas? I stayed at a hotel in Polanco when I was there and looked around at a few apartments in the area and they were mostly $1000 USD and up. I do like larger cities but also know that the cost of living is normally quite a bit more.

As for income, yes, I can show a steady verifiable income of around $3000 USD per month, although I have NO intention of actually spending that much! Right now my plans are to stay no more than a year or so, so I do not plan on doing residency at first, However, if I find that I really love it there I might do it down the road. Will being on a tourist visa make renting an apartment very difficult? I have not looked into that yet as normally I have not found this to be an issue at all where I have traveled. But, if this is something that I need to be aware of I would probably re-evaluate my plans..


----------



## RVGRINGO

The tourist permit, FMM, is limited to 180 days and is not renewable within Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde

kito1 said:


> What part of DF do you live in? Can you tell me more about inexpensive but nice areas? I stayed at a hotel in Polanco when I was there and looked around at a few apartments in the area and they were mostly $1000 USD and up. I do like larger cities but also know that the cost of living is normally quite a bit more.
> 
> As for income, yes, I can show a steady verifiable income of around $3000 USD per month, although I have NO intention of actually spending that much! Right now my plans are to stay no more than a year or so, so I do not plan on doing residency at first, However, if I find that I really love it there I might do it down the road. Will being on a tourist visa make renting an apartment very difficult? I have not looked into that yet as normally I have not found this to be an issue at all where I have traveled. But, if this is something that I need to be aware of I would probably re-evaluate my plans..


Polanco is a very elegant and pricey area, so rents are also quite high. I live in a neighborhood a few blocks in back of the US Embassy, which is quite safe and near public transportation. The rent I pay is at the low end of the scale for this area (and the owner is an old friend, which gave me an "in"), but I would guess you could find something for much less than $1000 US per month.


----------



## kito1

""The tourist permit, FMM, is limited to 180 days and is not renewable within Mexico."" 

Thanks, I always go to the USA at least every 60-90 days so this is not a problem.


----------



## kito1

Other than DF, is there other areas that I should look at fit all my criteria? I want to make a couple weeks or so visit to 2 or 3 areas in Early September to get a feel for each place before committing to somewhere.


----------



## one4mandy

Your situation sounds similar to mine in ways. I did not live, but seriously researched Central America for my upcoming move. Now, however, I am more interested in Guanajuato, primarily because of the climate, the people, and the colonial atmosphere.

I have about 3500 a month in verifiable income, but hope to not spend anywhere near that. I also intend to live a year or so with my tourist visa by leaving and returning to the country. However, I am bringing a vehicle with me, so it may be better for me to go for the F3. I need more research.

Why have you decided to leave Central America? Forgive me, I am just excited to read about other youngish women who are living abroad. I am 42 and sometimes fear that no Expats will be under 65. This is based on my ignorance and no real information. I don't care to be surrounded by other Americans or English speakers, but it would be nice to see some now and then. 

Please share your experiences here and thoughts regarding safety and where you end up. I am very interested.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Isla Verde

kito1 said:


> Other than DF, is there other areas that I should look at fit all my criteria? I want to make a couple weeks or so visit to 2 or 3 areas in Early September to get a feel for each place before committing to somewhere.


I haven't lived in any of these places, but off the top of my head, I'd suggest Cuernavaca, Querétaro and Oaxaca City.


----------



## kito1

one4mandy said:


> Your situation sounds similar to mine in ways. I did not live, but seriously researched Central America for my upcoming move. Now, however, I am more interested in Guanajuato, primarily because of the climate, the people, and the colonial atmosphere.
> 
> I have about 3500 a month in verifiable income, but hope to not spend anywhere near that. I also intend to live a year or so with my tourist visa by leaving and returning to the country. However, I am bringing a vehicle with me, so it may be better for me to go for the F3. I need more research.
> 
> Why have you decided to leave Central America? Forgive me, I am just excited to read about other youngish women who are living abroad. I am 42 and sometimes fear that no Expats will be under 65. This is based on my ignorance and no real information. I don't care to be surrounded by other Americans or English speakers, but it would be nice to see some now and then.
> 
> Please share your experiences here and thoughts regarding safety and where you end up. I am very interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


There are many things I loved about Central America and some things I do not like. Antigua, very beautiful, good food, but over run with 20-something student backpackers who are mostly interested in partying all the time. (I was there once ) but the main thing is that Guatemala is quite dangerous now. I kept hearing about someone getting robbed, but I felt quite safe in Antigua. But, finally happened to me, I was robbed going from the airport to Antigua and I honestly thought that they were going to take my dog. They took everything else but I begged and pleaded and they finally let me keep him. That was the last straw, I packed up and left.

Panama City was great, but too hot and very expensive. Costa Rica, good though quite expensive. Nicaragua, the friendliest people, very cheap, but the food thing finally wore me down. It if very difficult outside of Managua or Granada to find good restaurants. or, even good fresh veggies. Housing, very inexpensive, I had a really nice 2 bedroom house for $150 USD including utilties and cable and cable internet was an extra $50. Used a local friend to find it for me, as I didn't want to pay ****** prices. The only other thing that sometimes bothered me was that you would see lots and lots of 55-70 year old NOB men with 13-16 year old girlfriends out and about, no shame what so ever in that here.


----------



## kito1

Isla Verde said:


> I haven't lived in any of these places, but off the top of my head, I'd suggest Cuernavaca, Querétaro and Oaxaca City.


These, plus Guanajuato seem to be the places I am considering. Do these places have good walkable downtowns? Is Oaxaca City very hot? I really want a mild climate if possible.

What about the dog, will I have any issues as far as renting with him?


----------



## Isla Verde

kito1 said:


> Nicaragua, . . . The only other thing that sometimes bothered me was that you would see lots and lots of 55-70 year old NOB men with 13-16 year old girlfriends out and about, no shame what so ever in that here.


Don't you think that this is a function of the poverty that exists in Nicaragua?


----------



## kito1

Isla Verde said:


> Don't you think that this is a function of the poverty that exists in Nicaragua?


Oh yes, I saw it a lot of the poorest countries, not as much in Guatemala, but I also saw this often in SE Asia, especially Thailand, but it still doesn't make it right. Most of the girls (children really) seem quite content with the arrangement, but unfortunately many get pregnant and the man moves on and the woman never sees any support at all from him.


----------



## Isla Verde

kito1 said:


> These, plus Guanajuato seem to be the places I am considering. Do these places have good walkable downtowns? Is Oaxaca City very hot? I really want a mild climate if possible.
> 
> What about the dog, will I have any issues as far as renting with him?


The colonial centers of these cities are quite walkable. Oaxaca City is somewhat warmer than Mexico City, for example, but it's a pretty dry heat. The summers are cooler because that's when the rains come.

I've never had a dog in Mexico so can't speak from personal experience about your second question. I would guess that most prospective landlords would not be very open to renting to someone who had a dog in tow, but that's just speculation on my part.


----------



## Isla Verde

kito1 said:


> Oh yes, I saw it a lot of the poorest countries, not as much in Guatemala, but I also saw this often in SE Asia, especially Thailand, but it still doesn't make it right. Most of the girls (children really) seem quite content with the arrangement, but unfortunately many get pregnant and the man moves on and the woman never sees any support at all from him.


I didn't mean to imply that poverty makes this kind of behavior right, just that since Nicaragua is just about the poorest country in Central America, it seems almost inevitable that it would happen. And shame on the men involved in these kinds of "relationships"! 

I wonder why it seems more common in Nicaragua than in Guatemala.


----------



## kito1

Oh no, I know what you meant. 

As for why it happened more in Nicaragua that Guatemala I don't know. I think that it went on some in Guatemala but just perhaps not as common in Antigua where I was. 

That is not good to hear that the dog might be a problem, I did not find that to be the case at all in Central America. The only time I had a problem was in Costa Rica when I tried to rent from a landlord who was from the USA. They wanted a large deposit so I moved on along to a local renter. oh well, that is certainly something that might limit me then when searching for a place.


----------



## JoanneR2

Isla Verde said:


> The colonial centers of these cities are quite walkable. Oaxaca City is somewhat warmer than Mexico City, for example, but it's a pretty dry heat. The summers are cooler because that's when the rains come.
> 
> I've never had a dog in Mexico so can't speak from personal experience about your second question. I would guess that most prospective landlords would not be very open to renting to someone who had a dog in tow, but that's just speculation on my part.


Don't know about elsewhere but dogs in rented apartments don't seem to be a problem in México City. I live in Condesa and there are lots of dogs and most apartments are advertised with pets being welcome.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Cities in Mexico you might like?*



kito1 said:


> I am a 40ish woman (US citizen) who has been living in Central America for awhile but want to try out Mexico for a year or so. Problem is, Mexico is HUGE and I am just not sure where to go! I spent some time in DF last year and liked it a lot, but feel that it is probably out of my price range. However, if someone can tell me otherwise, please feel free...
> 
> *Budget*: I can comfortably spend up to $2000/ month but prefer to keep it well below that. I would prefer to keep it around $1200-$1500.
> 
> *Lifestyle*: I have a small dog and would prefer a city (large or small) where I can take him out walking without problems. _I like a downtown with lots of restaurants and cafes where I can sit outside with the pup and read and people watch._
> 
> *Housing*: I am open to living in an apartment alone ( mostly furnished) or renting a room with someone if I have some privacy yet also have kitchen access. How much problem will I run into with having a small dog as far as housing goes? As far as costs, I would like to spend no more than $500 total on housing and utilities. Is this reasonable?
> 
> *Climate/Location*: I prefer a more moderate climate. Merida is probably out due to the heat. Don't need to be near or really want to be near a beach.
> 
> I do not need to be where lots of other gringos are. It's fine if they are there, but I am comfortable without this.
> 
> I will probably head back to the USA at least every 2 or 3 months (not included in budget above as I fly for free) so would like to prefer to be somewhat near a major international airport.
> 
> I don't really cook and would need a person who comes in from 12-6pm and cooks and cleans for me. I had a wonderful lady (who I am going to miss!) in my last home in Central America and it totaled out to $100/month for a part-time cook/maid. I assume that in Mexico this would be quite a bit more expensive??? I have no idea of the labor cost so am just guessing. If it costs more than $250-300/month I would probably forget this, hire someone to come in once a week to give the place a good clean and instead there would need there to be lots and lots of good yet inexpensive restaurants nearby.
> 
> I want good public transportation available, but very much would prefer to be able to live in a city where I can mostly walk to everything and use buses when I needed to go longer distances.
> 
> I am going to be doing a couple of scouting trips for areas in a month or so, anyone want to comment on what areas I should go see? Any other advice you can give me would also be appreciated!
> 
> edited to ad: I wanted to say that the main reason I am leaving Nicaragua where I have been lately is the lack of good food and restaurants. In Managua and Granada, where there are good restaurants, it is just too dang hot, but in the more temperate climates there is just nothing but rice/beans and well, more rice and beans! I am serious when I say that people here eat rice and beans 3 times a day and every restaurant offers mostly rice and beans! It really wears on you after a while.


Hi;

Just a few additional comments. I'd fly into D.F. and then bus up to San Miguel de Allende (SMA). We were there last year, and my wife (a Mexicana) fell in love with it. We met a similar couple, he from Canada, she Mexico. They found a nice "new" town home on the outskirts of town (like 13-15 blocks from the Plaza Jardin (central plaza), for only $250.00 USD equivalent at the time. There are 3-4 outdoor restaurants under the Portillos at the Jardin where you could bring your dog with you. Generally in Mexico, bringing a dog inside a restaurant is against most helath laws. SMA is probably one of the finest walking cities in Mexico. Except for the houses on the hill everything is about 13-15 blocks of the main plaza (Jardin). 

Public Transportation is good and cheap. First class bus lines rival those in Europe in equipment and service.

Second idea, would be Morellia in Michoacan, and third would be Guanajuato. The later really gets inundated with tourists, like during the Cervantes Festival people from all over the World mainly Europe are even sleeping on the sidewalks - too crowded for us, but my favorite city that size to visit. Guanajuato is in the World kind of city like none other, it's worth your visit too.

If you like Restaurants and variety, cafe society and coffee shops, I'd say SMA. They even have two authentic French Pastry Shops. Sushi, you name it. You'd not be bored with the people, that you meet. There families from over 70 countries that have homes/villas there. There are indigenous people that come into town, maybe you could train a mama cita to cook the way you want. It's a very safe city, eye's in the sky at major intersections, burly cops that can get the job done.

You can easily drive between all three or take a bus within 3-4 hours of each. Probably research all 3 within a weeks time.

SMA has the advantage that it's only like 170 miles from Mexico City for you to enjoy all that the Metropolis has to offer, but not have to live with all the congestion, smog, etc.


----------



## chapala1

kito1 said:


> I am a 40ish woman (US citizen) who has been living in Central America for awhile but want to try out Mexico for a year or so. Problem is, Mexico is HUGE and I am just not sure where to go! I spent some time in DF last year and liked it a lot, but feel that it is probably out of my price range. However, if someone can tell me otherwise, please feel free...
> 
> *Budget*: I can comfortably spend up to $2000/ month but prefer to keep it well below that. I would prefer to keep it around $1200-$1500.
> 
> *Lifestyle*: I have a small dog and would prefer a city (large or small) where I can take him out walking without problems. _I like a downtown with lots of restaurants and cafes where I can sit outside with the pup and read and people watch._
> 
> *Housing*: I am open to living in an apartment alone ( mostly furnished) or renting a room with someone if I have some privacy yet also have kitchen access. How much problem will I run into with having a small dog as far as housing goes? As far as costs, I would like to spend no more than $500 total on housing and utilities. Is this reasonable?
> 
> *Climate/Location*: I prefer a more moderate climate. Merida is probably out due to the heat. Don't need to be near or really want to be near a beach.
> 
> I do not need to be where lots of other gringos are. It's fine if they are there, but I am comfortable without this.
> 
> I will probably head back to the USA at least every 2 or 3 months (not included in budget above as I fly for free) so would like to prefer to be somewhat near a major international airport.
> 
> I don't really cook and would need a person who comes in from 12-6pm and cooks and cleans for me. I had a wonderful lady (who I am going to miss!) in my last home in Central America and it totaled out to $100/month for a part-time cook/maid. I assume that in Mexico this would be quite a bit more expensive??? I have no idea of the labor cost so am just guessing. If it costs more than $250-300/month I would probably forget this, hire someone to come in once a week to give the place a good clean and instead there would need there to be lots and lots of good yet inexpensive restaurants nearby.
> 
> I want good public transportation available, but very much would prefer to be able to live in a city where I can mostly walk to everything and use buses when I needed to go longer distances.
> 
> I am going to be doing a couple of scouting trips for areas in a month or so, anyone want to comment on what areas I should go see? Any other advice you can give me would also be appreciated!
> 
> edited to ad: I wanted to say that the main reason I am leaving Nicaragua where I have been lately is the lack of good food and restaurants. In Managua and Granada, where there are good restaurants, it is just too dang hot, but in the more temperate climates there is just nothing but rice/beans and well, more rice and beans! I am serious when I say that people here eat rice and beans 3 times a day and every restaurant offers mostly rice and beans! It really wears on you after a while.


Chapala ,Jalisco,Mexico is a pretty town located on Lake Chapala. Fantastic climate within a hour bus ride to Guadalajara,2nd biggest city in Mexico. Many expats here. Do a google search on Lake Chapala.


----------



## DennyDaddy

Hea Kito.....

How ya know that these NOB men had 13-16 year old girlfriends?

They could be a lot older than they look! My wife looked like 16 or so up thru her late 30's! We were same age and then with people who did not know us.....I was the dirty old man!

Anyway, not for nor against....but each got what they wanted, I guess!

Good luck in finding a place in in this wonderful MEXICO. 

DD


----------



## kito1

DennyDaddy said:


> Hea Kito.....
> 
> How ya know that these NOB men had 13-16 year old girlfriends?
> 
> They could be a lot older than they look! *My wife looked like 16 or so up thru her late 30's!* We were same age and then with people who did not know us.....I was the dirty old man!
> 
> Anyway, not for nor against....but each got what they wanted, I guess!
> 
> Good luck in finding a place in in this wonderful MEXICO.
> 
> DD


Perhaps to you she still looked 16 (hey, that's a good thing! ) but I promise you that if she was in her late-30's I would have have been able to tell. No matter how wonderful a woman's genetics or how well she takes care of herself, I can tell the difference between a 16 and a 36 yo unless she has had some extremely skillful plastic surgery done and stayed completely out of the sun! 

Anyway, to answer your questions: It was a VERY small community and I got to know a few of these girls. Most of them, and their families, thought they were making a good deal, however, I think its just wrong... plus it is illegal. The age of consent is 18 in Nicaragua, but we are talking Nicaragua here where you are not really breaking the law as long as you have the money or connections to say otherwise.

If I saw a man with a 30 year old and a girl who looked like she could be 16 in Nicaragua I wouldn't think much anything of it. But to see a many who is _well over 50_ with a woman who is obviously _well under 18_, well that is a whole different story.


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> Don't you think that this is a function of the poverty that exists in Nicaragua?


Absolutely. Of course, it's not the girls who should be ashamed, it's the dirty old men. If they want the company of girls the ages of their granddaughters, maybe they should consider volunteering their time and their money for the schools there?


----------



## circle110

I live in Guanajuato and I can't say that it feels that crowded to me except during those 3 weeks of the Cervantino Festival. If you don't live right in the centro it is actually pretty tranquil year round. If you want outdoor cafes, there are several in the centro. Restaurants are plentiful too but the quality is very iffy. There are several good ones that we have found after a couple years of trial and error. It definitely has a southern European feel to it and there is a kind of magic here that I haven't found anywhere else.

San Miguel de Allende, an hour away, has a very different feel. The longstanding, large expat community has made its mark for better or worse. On the good side, the infrastructure for everything from arts/culture/restaurants to utilities is much better in SMA than in Guanajuato. On the negative side (for me), it gives the city an odd vibe and there is even a large cottage industry of English speaking Mexicans who help expats as mediators so the foreigners never have to deal with things nor learn the language if they so choose. I prefer Guanajuato but San Miguel does have a lot to offer and I agree that you should at least check it out.

I'll also second the suggestions of Queretaro, Morelia and Oaxaca, plus I'll add Xalapa to the list of possibilities.


On the other sub-topic of this thread:
I spent 4 months in Granada, Nicaragua working as a volunteer and I saw the same thing, over and over. I can't say that I saw any girls that appeared to be as young as 13 but the "mature" man with the young woman (OK, maybe sometimes a girl) is an expat staple there. The men walk around parading their young lady on their arm and acting cocky as if they are some kind of royalty. 

The few expats in that category that I met (I stayed clear of the expat hangouts in town) actually would best fit the description of what is sometimes referred to as "trailer trash". However, their $1000 a month social security check allows them to live like relative kings in Nicaragua compared to living in a rusty trailer in the US. And the young women seek them out because they are a ticket to a far better life for them. I was in my mid 40s at that time and during just my first week in Granada I had four beautiful young women come up to me in cafes and restaurants and they flat out offered themselves as marriage material 5 minutes after introducing themselves to me and finding out I was single. So, the women are obviously out looking for that arrangement. It is certainly not my place to judge them but... even though both sides of those May-December pairings seemed to be happy with the arrangement, it still gave me the creeps.


----------



## vantexan

mickisue1 said:


> Absolutely. Of course, it's not the girls who should be ashamed, it's the dirty old men. If they want the company of girls the ages of their granddaughters, maybe they should consider volunteering their time and their money for the schools there?


I will most likely go to the Philippines to find a wife in my late 50's. It's not only common for older foreigners there to marry much younger women, late teens to 30's, but older Filipino men also marry much younger women too. With a 70% poverty rate most women think in terms of can he take care of me and our children rather than is he the hottest thing I can get. 

I certainly don't condone using a young woman/girl, getting her pregnant, leaving her in the lurch. In the Philippines that could also get you killed. While young people there certainly lose their virginity, it's still a big deal for young women there to go into marriage as virgins. There have been foreigners who've put pressure on women they pretended to be interested in marrying to have sex. The young woman, desperate to keep a foreign spouse who represents a much better life, gives in. If the foreigner dumps her and doesn't keep his promises, he risks serious bodily harm, even death, from her male relatives. It has happened, and is a factor in why you see more marriages between Filipinas and foreigners than marriages to locals in other countries. You must take marriage seriously in the Philippines.

Whether in the Phils, Nicaragua, or elsewhere, a responsible older American who marrys a young woman and has children gives her a chance at a better economic life. Their children are American citizens as long as the birth is registered at the U.S. embassy or consulate. If the father is retired the child is eligible for a Social Security payment until he is 18, or up to 19 if he's still in school. If the father dies the payment increases. No family can receive more than 180% of the father's full Social Security amount. So you can see if a older man has several children and were to suddenly die the family will do fine for years, and the children eventually could go to the States legally and send money back to mom. 

It might not be the Western ideal romance but there's more to it than just sex and those young women often would have a very harsh life if a foreigner never came along. The Philippines has the largest Social Security office in the world outside of the U.S. attached to the embassy in Manila and Filipinas are very well aware of the benefit of marrying an American. Whether that's true elsewhere I don't know, probably Thailand too, but certainly in many poor countries most Americans are viewed as wealthy.


----------



## Longford

I am a 40ish woman (US citizen) who has been living in Central America for awhile but want to try out Mexico for a year or so. Problem is, Mexico is HUGE and I am just not sure where to go! I spent some time in DF last year and liked it a lot, but feel that it is probably out of my price range. However, if someone can tell me otherwise, please feel free... 



> *Budget*: I can comfortably spend up to $2000/ month but prefer to keep it well below that. I would prefer to keep it around $1200-$1500.


A smaller town/city vs. a larger one is what I'm thinking you should concentrate on. There is an unending list of possibilities. My suggestion is that you get yourself a good guidebook to Mexico, such as the _Lonely Planet Mexico_, and read it cover to cover. Doing so will help to identify some of the more popular destination cities. Most of the possibilities that will meet your needs probably aren't covered at all or much in the guides ... but there's wealth of general (and some specific) information to warrant the homework assignment. We don't know your overall financial obligations or lifestyle, but although you could live reasonably comfortable if you chose the "Mexican lifestyle" as contrasted with the style you (or others) may have been comfortable with in the USA/Canada, etc.



> *Lifestyle*: I have a small dog and would prefer a city (large or small) where I can take him out walking without problems. I like a downtown with lots of restaurants and cafes where I can sit outside with the pup and read and people watch.


My prior comments cover this pretty well. There are challenges with dogs in many parts of the country. Generally, I don't think Mexicans have the same affection for domestic/house pets as those of us from the USA/Canada do. There's a lot of abuse. Lots of outdoor cafe's, though.



> *Housing*: I am open to living in an apartment alone ( mostly furnished) or renting a room with someone if I have some privacy yet also have kitchen access. How much problem will I run into with having a small dog as far as housing goes? As far as costs, I would like to spend no more than $500 total on housing and utilities. Is this reasonable?


A max. of the peso equivalent of US$500 for rent and utilities is a slim budget which may not get you much that you'll enjoy. Particularly so if you're looking for a furnished apartment. Again, a smaller city/town is where you're most likely to find this. It can be done, but do you really want to live like that? It's unlikely you'll be able to rent something before visiting the destination or destinations you select. My experience has been that owners/landlords are reluctant to rent to someone unless the renter is standing in front of them for a visual appraisal. Also, too, if you choose Mexico City you may need to find a financial guarantor to co-sign/guarantee the lease. That's somewhat commonplace in the D.F.



> *Climate/Location*: I prefer a more moderate climate. Merida is probably out due to the heat. Don't need to be near or really want to be near a beach.


The Central Highlands and mountainous areas in other parts of the country (probably S. of Guadalajara and N. of Oaxaca) and away from the coastal areas is where you might concentrate your search. Lots of possibilities. Lots.



> I will probably head back to the USA at least every 2 or 3 months (not included in budget above as I fly for free) so would like to prefer to be somewhat near a major international airport.


If you're indicating an airport where you can leave Mexico direct for the USA without having to connect in Mexico City or elsewhere in the country, then you've further narrowed possibilities greatly. In the area I've suggested you concentrate the search, the following international airport cities are: Acapulco, Veracruz, Zihuatanejo, Morelia, Leon/Guanajuato, Zacatacas, Guadalajara, Mexico City, Toluca, Queretaro, Oaxaca, Puerto Vallarta. I probably missed a couple. The FMM, tourist card, is intended for use by tourists ... not persons residing in the country. If you're going to live in the country then you should apply for a visa in the appropriate category.

[quoteI don't really cook and would need a person who comes in from 12-6pm and cooks and cleans for me. I had a wonderful lady (who I am going to miss!) in my last home in Central America and it totaled out to $100/month for a part-time cook/maid. I assume that in Mexico this would be quite a bit more expensive??? I have no idea of the labor cost so am just guessing. If it costs more than $250-300/month I would probably forget this, hire someone to come in once a week to give the place a good clean and instead there would need there to be lots and lots of good yet inexpensive restaurants nearby.[/QUOTE]

Smaller cities/towns generally don't have "lots and lots" of restaurants. People who live in such places tend to eat at home. You're describing a tourist center or larger city. Also, too, your desire for a higher level of household help will push your budget higher. Once a week? Fine. Daily service? Why?



> I want good public transportation available, but very much would prefer to be able to live in a city where I can mostly walk to everything and use buses when I needed to go longer distances.


Public transportation, in most forms, tends to be pretty good throughout the country. Even in smaller cities/towns. Walking is pretty commonplace.

So, after all of this commentary ... I'm thinking the following (in no particular order of preference) ought to be on your list for further research:

Mexico City
Oaxaca
Querretaro
Tlaxcala
Cuernavaca
Patzcuaro
Guadalajara (including Lake Chapala communities)
Cuetzalan
Leon
Pachuca


----------



## vantexan

If Mexico gives a tourist 180 days, and he chooses to use the full 180 days, isn't he residing in Mexico? As long as both Mexico and the tourist are happy with that arrangement, why go through the red tape of upgrading his residential status if he doesn't want to?


----------



## Longford

vantexan said:


> If Mexico gives a tourist 180 days, and he chooses to use the full 180 days, isn't he residing in Mexico? As long as both Mexico and the tourist are happy with that arrangement, why go through the red tape of upgrading his residential status if he doesn't want to?


This is an often debated question. This is my understanding of the regulations/law: An FMM is intended for a tourist. For someone expecting to partake in touristic activities for no longer than 180 days. I believe the FMM form includes language indicating this. Yes, there are expats living/residing in Mexico with an FMM ... mostly because they're too poor to qualify for the residency visa. And, yes, there are INM agents who look the other way, or accept bribes, or otherwise don't enforce the regulations. But I believe the fact remains the intent behind the issuance of an FMM is the recipient is expected to come and go within the 180-day time period. I always suggest that expats respect Mexco and Mexicans and the best way of doing that is to comply with th elegal requirements.


----------



## vantexan

Longford said:


> This is an often debated question. This is my understanding of the regulations/law: An FMM is intended for a tourist. For someone expecting to partake in touristic activities for no longer than 180 days. I believe the FMM form includes language indicating this. Yes, there are expats living/residing in Mexico with an FMM ... mostly because they're too poor to qualify for the residency visa. And, yes, there are INM agents who look the other way, or accept bribes, or otherwise don't enforce the regulations. But I believe the fact remains the intent behind the issuance of an FMM is the recipient is expected to come and go within the 180-day time period. I always suggest that expats respect Mexco and Mexicans and the best way of doing that is to comply with th elegal requirements.


But if one does come and go within the 180 days, and returns after crossing the border, he is complying with the legal requirements. This has gone on for generations, Mexican INM and everyone else is well aware of it, and there has been no effort to change it. It's an attractive option for living in Mexico, and all those "tourists" making border runs generate serious income for Mexican business. Works well for everyone involved.


----------



## Isla Verde

vantexan said:


> I will most likely go to the Philippines to find a wife in my late 50's. It's not only common for older foreigners there to marry much younger women, late teens to 30's, but older Filipino men also marry much younger women too. With a 70% poverty rate most women think in terms of can he take care of me and our children rather than is he the hottest thing I can get.


If you're comfortable with the idea of having a wife who's interested in the financial security that you can offer her rather than romance and the companionship of equal partners, then I wish you all the best. However, from what I've read online about aging expats who do follow this path to marital happiness, be prepared to financially support her entire extended family in the bargain.


----------



## kito1

Longford, thanks so much for the detailed post. You definitely seem to understand what I am looking for. I know that there are compromises but hope to be able to at least narrow it down somewhat to perhaps 2 or 3 places to see when I come down. I am thinking that I might go up a bit on the housing budget to be able to have more of the large town feel with more restaurants. After living in Nicaragua for the last couple of years, and feeling constantly irritated at not having access to the things I wanted I think this should be at the top of my list and if I have to pay more for it, then so be it.

As for the household help, it was cheap there (and was providing a job to someone so that she could feed her kids) that it was hard not to justify it there. I assume that Mexico has a better employment situation so it would not be as cheap or as beneficial. Once a week as a cleaner should suffice as long as I have access to restaurants!

I think I may fly into Guadalajara stay a few days then head to Chalapa then go see Queretaro and Guanajuato. 

As for Morelia, I had pretty much ruled it out due to reports of gang violence, is this a mistake? After my experience in Guatemala, I would prefer to stay away from areas KNOWN to be more dangerous.


----------



## kito1

Isla Verde said:


> If you're comfortable with the idea of having a wife who's interested in the financial security that you can offer her rather than romance and the companionship of equal partners, then I wish you all the best. However, from what I've read online about aging expats who do follow this path to marital happiness, be prepared to financially support her entire extended family in the bargain.


I think most men who go for this know exactly what they are getting and are OK with the bargain. They are not looking for love or a partnership, they are looking for the opposite of what the American woman represents to them. They often find it in the seemingly submissive women in areas of great poverty or where women are still considered to be not equal to men. I think the biggest problem occurs if these men are foolish enough to bring the women back to the states at some point as most of these women are NOT stupid and become "Americanised" in a short time and the relationship quickly becomes a battleground!


----------



## conklinwh

I would not rule out San Miguel when you do the "tour" as it has basically everything that you are looking for in terms of restaurants, social activity, transportation, airport shuttles and very dog friendly. 
People seem to have this view of San Miguel as very expensive and it can be if that your wish but we know a lot of single women who live there on a lot less than $2K/month.
Don't get me wrong, I think Guanajuato is wonderful but less in terms of restaurant quality and probably not as dog friendly. I would not rule out either Queretaro or Patzcuaro(I like better than Morelia) although QRO now almost a million people although still a small historic centro. We think Oaxaca City is also great but too far from US border as we tend to drive versus fly.
With income you list, you will probably go the visa route versus FMM when you pick a place.
As often said, you really need experience places before deciding.

I hate to mix responses but I've spent a fair amount of time in Manila, Bangkok, Hanoi, Ho Chi Min City, Beijing, etc. as lived in Asia for most of the '90's and I made it an absolute rule to stay out of bars a single person as really only get into trouble. You are a walking dollar sign for anyone that you will meet along with the whole extended family.


----------



## Longford

kito1 said:


> Longford, thanks so much for the detailed post. You definitely seem to understand what I am looking for. I know that there are compromises but hope to be able to at least narrow it down somewhat to perhaps 2 or 3 places to see when I come down. I am thinking that I might go up a bit on the housing budget to be able to have more of the large town feel with more restaurants. After living in Nicaragua for the last couple of years, and feeling constantly irritated at not having access to the things I wanted I think this should be at the top of my list and if I have to pay more for it, then so be it.
> 
> As for the household help, it was cheap there (and was providing a job to someone so that she could feed her kids) that it was hard not to justify it there. I assume that Mexico has a better employment situation so it would not be as cheap or as beneficial. Once a week as a cleaner should suffice as long as I have access to restaurants!
> 
> I think I may fly into Guadalajara stay a few days then head to Chalapa then go see Queretaro and Guanajuato.
> 
> As for Morelia, I had pretty much ruled it out due to reports of gang violence, is this a mistake? After my experience in Guatemala, I would prefer to stay away from areas KNOWN to be more dangerous.


Regarding the cities I listed as possibilities, I should have phrased the comments a little differently, or more fully: there will be destinations within easy reach of those centers that probably meet your criteria. In particular the cities with international airports.

Regarding violence: It's been a tough problem. But in much of the country it's probably best described as cyclical - particularly so away from the border zone (USA/Mexico border). Michoacan has been one of the states in the center of the country where violence related to the drug cartel has been most prelonged. Being caught in a crossfire or challenged because you're in the wrong place at the wrong time seems to have been the greatest risk. It's usually unpredictable. Anonimo, who posts to this forum, lives outside Patzcuaro and knows the area pretty well and also gets to Morelia with some frequency. I'll defer to his advice/comments on the current situation in Morelia.


----------



## vantexan

kito1 said:


> I think most men who go for this know exactly what they are getting and are OK with the bargain. They are not looking for love or a partnership, they are looking for the opposite of what the American woman represents to them. They often find it in the seemingly submissive women in areas of great poverty or where women are still considered to be not equal to men. I think the biggest problem occurs if these men are foolish enough to bring the women back to the states at some point as most of these women are NOT stupid and become "Americanised" in a short time and the relationship quickly becomes a battleground!


Not going to go into what got me to this point, but I certainly believe there are many wonderful American women. And the vast majority of them are involved already. It's highly unlikely at 50 with health problems and a downsized pension I'm going to meet a woman young enough in this culture to have a family with. Sometimes it really is just about making the best of what's available to one. I'm certainly attracted to traditional values such as once married always married. I've known about a dozen very happy Fil-Am couples in the States, was impressed by the Filipinas' attitude, and want to meet someone who speaks English. And I certainly won't be going into girlie bars to find a wife. 

On places to live you might want to look at Toluca. It's Mexico's highest city, cool weather with mountain scenery. Spirit Airlines flies to Dallas and Ft.Lauderdale from Toluca, and several Mexican discount airlines also fly into the States from there. It has a walkable colonial centro, all the stores, and is close to Mexico City. It also has Mexico's largest outdoor market. Some here hate it, but on the Thorn Tree I've seen very positive write-ups. Those Mexican discount airlines can also take you to different areas of the country quickly and cheaply to explore other options. Good luck!


----------



## one4mandy

I don't know from experience, but when I look on Craigslist, most places seem to welcome pets.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## one4mandy

Isla Verde said:


> If you're comfortable with the idea of having a wife who's interested in the financial security that you can offer her rather than romance and the companionship of equal partners, then I wish you all the best. However, from what I've read online about aging expats who do follow this path to marital happiness, be prepared to financially support her entire extended family in the bargain.


Many men are quite comfortable with that relationship. I always feel most sorry for the woman. The minute she gets her belly full and no longer has to worry about the necessities, she wakes up and realizes shes yoked to a fat old man who she doesn't love. That's no life for anyone. He'll be snoring and farting next to her and she'll be wishing she was somewhere else with someone she who didn't make her cringe when he touched her. Yuck. Just my opinion.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vantexan

one4mandy said:


> Many men are quite comfortable with that relationship. I always feel most sorry for the woman. The minute she gets her belly full and no longer has to worry about the necessities, she wakes up and realizes shes yoked to a fat old man who she doesn't love. That's no life for anyone. He'll be snoring and farting next to her and she'll be wishing she was somewhere else with someone she who didn't make her cringe when he touched her. Yuck. Just my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


So what you are saying is a woman in poverty is better off staying there than having a relationship with an older man? Luckily most of the world isn't the youth-centric place the U.S. is. You reflect your culture, and assume everyone else sees it the same way. If you are raised to believe some of the most important things in life are to honor your parents and to take good care of your husband and children you may see it differently than who can I have the hottest sex with and if he doesn't give me everything I'll dump him first chance I get. Just my opinion.


----------



## DennyDaddy

Kito1

Look into Rocky Point, Mex. Its a real nice small city south of YUMA!
Yes, tourism is there but still has the small town mex feeling, and easy drive to Yuma, Tuscon. And the drug wars seem/is far away.

DD


----------



## chapala1

vantexan said:


> So what you are saying is a woman in poverty is better off staying there than having a relationship with an older man? Luckily most of the world isn't the youth-centric place the U.S. is. You reflect your culture, and assume everyone else sees it the same way. If you are raised to believe some of the most important things in life are to honor your parents and to take good care of your husband and children you may see it differently than who can I have the hottest sex with and if he doesn't give me everything I'll dump him first chance I get. Just my opinion.


Reminds me of one of my favorite songs by the Eagles,,YOUR LYING EYES,


----------



## one4mandy

I didn't assume anyone sees things my away. I wish they did, it would be perfect then! The world would run much more efficiently and young people wouldn't be beholden to fat perverts with a buck if everyone saw things my way. . Enjoy your bucks, thats all that she would want.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## one4mandy

vantexan said:


> So what you are saying is a woman in poverty is better off staying there than having a relationship with an older man? Luckily most of the world isn't the youth-centric place the U.S. is. You reflect your culture, and assume everyone else sees it the same way. If you are raised to believe some of the most important things in life are to honor your parents and to take good care of your husband and children you may see it differently than who can I have the hottest sex with and if he doesn't give me everything I'll dump him first chance I get. Just my opinion.


And no, I am not youth centric. I was crazy in love with a man much older than I. The difference was that I was with him because he was awesome and sexy and fun, not because he had money. I make as much money as he does. I'm just saying that personally I feel sorry for women who miss out on enjoying real choices because they are essentially forced to sell themselves to some filthy old creep. Give her the money first and help her out of poverty without expecting her to sleep with you. Thats the humane thing to do. If she comes to you anyway, then you may have something. But if she has to be with a man to be helped out of poverty, well that's prostitution...in my opinion. And it is sad for her, shameful for her "John". Just my opinion.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vantexan

one4mandy said:


> And no, I am not youth centric. I was crazy in love with a man much older than I. The difference was that I was with him because he was awesome and sexy and fun, not because he had money. I make as much money as he does. I'm just saying that personally I feel sorry for women who miss out on enjoying real choices because they are essentially forced to sell themselves to some filthy old creep. Give her the money first and help her out of poverty without expecting her to sleep with you. Thats the humane thing to do. If she comes to you anyway, then you may have something. But if she has to be with a man to be helped out of poverty, well that's prostitution...in my opinion. And it is sad for her, shameful for her "John". Just my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


And yes, you do assume women everywhere see it the way you do and you are a product of a youth-centric culture. Women in the Philippines, and most likely in many developing nations, routinely marry older men. They don't consider them fat old perverts and they aren't drug to the altar with a gun to their head. I won't be buying anyone, and can assure you that in the Phil's women will be approaching me. Not because I'm anything special, that's just the way it is. Thank goodness for Filipinas! I don't have the money to go around saving everyone in poverty. I am a poor working class fellow. But I do know that I will treat whoever I marry very well, and never give her a reason to regret marrying me. With the divorce rate in the West I'll take a Filipina's pragmatism over your notion of romance any day.


----------



## kito1

It is indeed a business relationship, nothing to do with love. Marriage for love is a very recent invention and seems to work out about 50% of the time. (according to the divorce rates) so not got a good track record. However, I think that some marriages based on love can be incredibly rewarding and something most people want. 

Marriages of convenience, marriages for money, marriages for status and for family unity are the norm in much of the world and often benefits everyone except the woman. However, If an American man marries a poor woman (not a child) and treats her well, then I have no real problem with that. My problem is with men who are on a power trip and marry "girls" who they use as a pretty arm-piece and are thought of as pretty much a pet not a partner or a wife.

So, these are my feelings, but that is neither here nor there, people are going to do exactly what they want, and the world will keep on turning.


----------



## edgeee

this is so fascinating.
being an old fart, in need of love just like anyone else, i have my own slant on things.

remember, we are all very different, so applying our unique perspective to any situation guarantees that we see it differently.

in my lifetime, i have deeply loved three women. (not counting mom and my daughter. of course they count, but not here.)

i warned each of them ahead of time.
" you should not love me. i am no good at loving back. i wish i could, and i try hard, but i'm no good at it."
they ignored my advice, and we all suffered for it.
we also climbed magnificent peaks together.
we had some glorious times together, memories to treasure,
but we always found ways to drift apart.

compatibility is measured in many ways.
maybe there is a mate made for me, maybe not. i just don't know, but i doubt it.
given my nasty nature and cranky composure, it would take a miracle to find her.
meanwhile, if i could find a female not fixated on fixing me, that would be 'finest kind'.

i'm not holding my breath while i wait for that to happen.


----------



## stilltraveling

kito1 said:


> edited to ad: I wanted to say that the main reason I am leaving Nicaragua where I have been lately is the lack of good food and restaurants. In Managua and Granada, where there are good restaurants, it is just too dang hot, but in the more temperate climates there is just nothing but rice/beans and well, more rice and beans! I am serious when I say that people here eat rice and beans 3 times a day and every restaurant offers mostly rice and beans! It really wears on you after a while.


Gallo pinto for breakfast, gallo pinto for lunch, gallo pinto for dinner. After a few years in Central America, I got sick of it too. However, I kind of miss it now. Can't find the right beans to make it here. 

Cuernavaca sounds like a good candidate for you. I live downtown and there are plenty of little cafes and restaurants, but the really good dining is a 30 peso taxi ride away on Rio Mayo in Colonia San Diego. 

The downtown is great for walking, you just have to get used to the hills. It's an old colonial section (like Granada on steroids) with a lot of early 20th century influence mixed in. The Zocalo is about 10 times the size of the parque central in Granada and is always bustling with people. There are many smaller parks scattered around downtown and a really nice nature preserve right smack in the middle of town that is great for walking. A bicycle isn't as useful here as there is a lot of traffic and the old downtown streets don't leave much room for cyclists (you won't see mom, dad and two kids all on the same bike like in Nicaragua). The climate downtown is pleasant most of the year. We're in the rainy season right now, but it's nothing like the rainy season in Nicaragua. It mostly rains only at night for an hour or two. 

A two bedroom furnished apartment in my building goes for around 5500 pesos (there are different sizes so the rent varies slightly from unit to unit). The subtropical gardens are lovely. Lots of mangoes and bananas like you would have seen in Nicaragua. The outlying areas look like Managua. There isn't a straight road anywhere and you need a car (or taxi) to get around. 

Another option would be San Cristobal de las Casas. It's like a big Granada, almost identical, but it's a lot cleaner and there are lots of good restaurants. Also, it doesn't get nearly as hot (though the winters can be very cold for days at a time). I have no idea what the rents are there anymore, but be prepared for sticker shock after living in Nicaragua.


----------



## mickisue1

I had a post prepared to discuss this whole idea.

But, the bottom line for me is that it is PROGRESS to base marriages on the shared joy in each other's company of the two parties, and that a marriage that is, at best, a business transaction (financial security for youth) is regressive, in the worst way.


----------



## stilltraveling

kito1 said:


> Anyway, to answer your questions: It was a VERY small community and I got to know a few of these girls. Most of them, and their families, thought they were making a good deal, however, I think its just wrong... plus it is illegal. The age of consent is 18 in Nicaragua, but we are talking Nicaragua here where you are not really breaking the law as long as you have the money or connections to say otherwise.


Though you also have to consider the accepted normal behavior of Nicaraguan men. In all my years of travel, I've never seen a more useless lot. The women really carry that country on their backs. No men anywhere are more lazy, sexist, machista, grosero and unfaithful as Nicaraguan men. 

There are a lot of expats scattered across Central America with girlfriends who are a third their age (you can live pretty well on Social Security in some countries). To hear the women say it, the old man treats them better than a 25-year-old Nicaraguan would and he's also financially capable of taking care of her (and her family), so they feel they get a pretty good deal out of it. When the old guy kicks off, they inherit enough to propel them into the middle class, usually while they're still in their 30s. 

As for the predators with the underage girls (a big problem in Nicaragua and Honduras), the US embassy is always glad to hear reports of these cases and they will act on them. It is illegal for a US citizen to have sexual relations with anyone under 18 anywhere in the world and they can be tried in the US for crimes committed abroad. I've reported more than a few over the years. They usually find federal agents waiting for them at the airport when they visit the motherland.


----------



## stilltraveling

DennyDaddy said:


> Kito1
> 
> Look into Rocky Point, Mex. Its a real nice small city south of YUMA!
> Yes, tourism is there but still has the small town mex feeling, and easy drive to Yuma, Tuscon. And the drug wars seem/is far away.
> 
> DD


Yeah, but it's hotter than an oven in the summer!


----------



## DennyDaddy

The traveling guy.....

Yup, ya right it gets hot at RP, but the breeze off the sea is great, but then on the other hand, in the 3 hot summer months, its up to the other northern border.....but the elec comp gives a great rate break for all who have 100 amp elec servic, down in RP, so the poor ones can run a/c.
And great for us because my
Secretary of War needs trips up to 
the clinic in Yuma a couple hours away to drive, a few times a year.

But it's a good starting point first.

DD


----------



## bougainvillea

kito1 said:


> I am a 40ish woman (US citizen) who has been living in Central America for awhile but want to try out Mexico for a year or so. Problem is, Mexico is HUGE and I am just not sure where to go! I spent some time in DF last year and liked it a lot, but feel that it is probably out of my price range. However, if someone can tell me otherwise, please feel free...
> 
> *Budget*: I can comfortably spend up to $2000/ month but prefer to keep it well below that. I would prefer to keep it around $1200-$1500.
> 
> *Lifestyle*: I have a small dog and would prefer a city (large or small) where I can take him out walking without problems. _I like a downtown with lots of restaurants and cafes where I can sit outside with the pup and read and people watch._
> 
> *Housing*: I am open to living in an apartment alone ( mostly furnished) or renting a room with someone if I have some privacy yet also have kitchen access. How much problem will I run into with having a small dog as far as housing goes? As far as costs, I would like to spend no more than $500 total on housing and utilities. Is this reasonable?
> 
> *Climate/Location*: I prefer a more moderate climate. Merida is probably out due to the heat. Don't need to be near or really want to be near a beach.
> 
> I do not need to be where lots of other gringos are. It's fine if they are there, but I am comfortable without this.
> 
> I will probably head back to the USA at least every 2 or 3 months (not included in budget above as I fly for free) so would like to prefer to be somewhat near a major international airport.
> 
> I don't really cook and would need a person who comes in from 12-6pm and cooks and cleans for me. I had a wonderful lady (who I am going to miss!) in my last home in Central America and it totaled out to $100/month for a part-time cook/maid. I assume that in Mexico this would be quite a bit more expensive??? I have no idea of the labor cost so am just guessing. If it costs more than $250-300/month I would probably forget this, hire someone to come in once a week to give the place a good clean and instead there would need there to be lots and lots of good yet inexpensive restaurants nearby.
> 
> I want good public transportation available, but very much would prefer to be able to live in a city where I can mostly walk to everything and use buses when I needed to go longer distances.
> 
> I am going to be doing a couple of scouting trips for areas in a month or so, anyone want to comment on what areas I should go see? Any other advice you can give me would also be appreciated!
> 
> edited to ad: I wanted to say that the main reason I am leaving Nicaragua where I have been lately is the lack of good food and restaurants. In Managua and Granada, where there are good restaurants, it is just too dang hot, but in the more temperate climates there is just nothing but rice/beans and well, more rice and beans! I am serious when I say that people here eat rice and beans 3 times a day and every restaurant offers mostly rice and beans! It really wears on you after a while.


You should look at Oaxaca, Cuernavaca and San Miguel de Allende (a World Heritage site)......all in the mountains, from 5000 to 7000 feet altitude. Forget the beach towns......WAY too hot. And the central plateau of Mexico is the most beautiful and most interesting,the most rich in culture besides having a fabulous climate. All three cities have what you are looking for, though San Miguel is not really close to an airport. The closest airport is in Leon, which is an hour or so away by car. Mexico City is three or four hours by car from San Miguel. Cuernavaca is an hour from Mexico City, give or take. Google "pictures of San Miguel de Allende" or whatever city you are interested in and go to the Trip Advisor site and you will find hundreds if not thousands of pictures of whatever city you want to research. I've lived in Mexico and love it.....but Mexico City is huge now, expensive, has wall-to-wall traffic and smog. Guanajuato is lovely but I've never lived there. I know people who really love Morelia, too. 

I too lived in Antigua and loved it. You would find San Miguel very similar to Antigua......and I have never seen any hordes of backpackers there. There are plenty of Gringos in San Miguel, but it's still Mexico. Same for Cuernavaca. Oaxaca is probably more Mexican but a little hotter, climate-wise. San Cristobal de las Casas is really interesting but tiny.........it wouldn't qualify as a "city," I don't think. And it's quite hard to get to, besides being 7000 feet up in cloud-forest, which makes for an odd climate.

I am hoping to get to Mexico myself by the end of the year.........good luck!


----------



## Longford

bougainvillea said:


> I've lived in Mexico and love it.....but Mexico City is huge now, expensive, has wall-to-wall traffic and smog.


My impressions and observations of Mexico City are a bit different. Yes, it's a huge metropolitan area. But you can live in some of the colonias and it's like living in a small town. That's probably true in many of the largest population centers of the World. I don't find the city expensive, unless someone is looking in particular for that level of living. For the size and importance of the city and all it has to offer, I find it moderately to inexpensively priced as compared to Chicago and some other cities I've lived in the USA and Canada. As for the traffic: yes, it can be bumper to bumper, particularly so during the lengthy rush hour and inside the city when there are protest marches (which there are many each year). It's not an environment a "Type A" personality is likely to be content in. Regarding the smog: it's been substantially reduced during the past decade. Yes, there are some days of the year when stagnant air gets trapped in the valley, but, overall, I don't find it as challenging as it was a decade or two ago.


----------



## stilltraveling

Longford said:


> Yes, there are some days of the year when stagnant air gets trapped in the valley, but, overall, I don't find it as challenging as it was a decade or two ago.


The first time I went to Mexico, my eyes started watering as soon as I left the airport and I had my first asthma attack since adolescence. That was in the 80s. Even on a bad day now, it's no worse than Houston. I remember how the sky used to look like a photo from one of the Mars rovers. Now it's as blue as any big city can be. 

In other words, it's no worse than any other major metropolitan area in a developed country. In fact, on most days it's downright pleasant. It's not Aspen, but it's not Mumbai by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## one4mandy

mickisue1 said:


> I had a post prepared to discuss this whole idea.
> 
> But, the bottom line for me is that it is PROGRESS to base marriages on the shared joy in each other's company of the two parties, and that a marriage that is, at best, a business transaction (financial security for youth) is regressive, in the worst way.


Love it! Shared joy. Money comes and goes anyway and never with it nor without it has my real happiness been impacted...just maybe a little less stress. .

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## one4mandy

vantexan said:


> And yes, you do assume women everywhere see it the way you do and you are a product of a youth-centric culture. Women in the Philippines, and most likely in many developing nations, routinely marry older men. They don't consider them fat old perverts and they aren't drug to the altar with a gun to their head. I won't be buying anyone, and can assure you that in the Phil's women will be approaching me. Not because I'm anything special, that's just the way it is. Thank goodness for Filipinas! I don't have the money to go around saving everyone in poverty. I am a poor working class fellow. But I do know that I will treat whoever I marry very well, and never give her a reason to regret marrying me. With the divorce rate in the West I'll take a Filipina's pragmatism over your notion of romance any day.


It is obvious why many men are thankful for impoverished and underdeveloped countries. Very obvious.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Detailman

one4mandy said:


> Love it! Shared joy. Money comes and goes anyway and never with it nor without it has my real happiness been impacted...just maybe a little less stress. .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I totally agree with what you and Mickiesue1 have dialogued on.

My wife and I spent a number of years of our marriage (our first years) in a volunteer work without two nickels to rub together. (By Canadian standards -- having a five gallon pail for your toilet - pretty rough.) (Not our original intention when we got engaged.) Later I made a good living - - not fantastic - but good.

But through it all my wife was, and is, my best friend and she feels the same. Pretty soon we will have been married fifty years and to us the joyful partnership can be enjoyed in luxury or poverty, although it is obvious which one I would enjoy.

I can understand why some women would look for the relationship that has been described but that is a also a reflection on how women are viewed in many parts of the world, which I feel is a deplorable reflection of those societies.

I know there are many facets to this issue but it still comes down to inequalities and the warped sense that many men have of women. One thing I know - as long as men continue to have that warped sense of women they will NEVER experience what marital relationships were meant to be.

Now as FHBoy is prone to say -- time to get off the pulpit.


----------



## vantexan

one4mandy said:


> It is obvious why many men are thankful for impoverished and underdeveloped countries. Very obvious.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


And if you look at your posts concerning the subject it's obvious you've got anger issues. To assume ALL older men have terrible motives shows an incredible bias on the subject. I'm very much hoping for a loving relationship. Who wouldn't? You are essentially saying that I should forget about children and that she should stick with a young man, even if it means a life of poverty. What I don't get is that if women should have the freedom to choose who they want to marry, which I agree with, then why do you resent Filipinas choosing to pursue an available American, or any other older man? This isn't an arranged marriage by the parents. Could it be that you resent older men having this option when very few older women do? At any rate, if you don't allow for differences in culture I can't help but feel you will have a tough time living overseas. Maybe it's time to remove the PC glasses and realize it's not a matter of superior and inferior cultures, but just different cultures.


----------



## DennyDaddy

Yoooo

Why is it the dirty old man who wants sex from a young sweet thing, the prev! NOT meaning under 18 tho!

In the poorer countries, the young gal wants, and the older guy gives it!
The dirty old man wants sex and gets it! The younger gal wants stasis, and way to call someplace a home!

Maybe that young gal also wants the pleasure the older man gives!

One wanting sex and the other wants creature comfort and/ or plus sex, this is a human thing!

In our civilized world we may condemn that, but the two involved seem to want that relationship, and it works for them! But the girl I feel should be of age, just like the law everywhere!

Why should it be condemned? I myself prefer my wife around my age, , they prefer their arrangement.

I don't hear anybody condemning the cougars of the world!

DD


----------



## stilltraveling

one4mandy said:


> It is obvious why many men are thankful for impoverished and underdeveloped countries. Very obvious.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I've seen that phenomenon played out with women very often as well. Not nearly as often as I see it with men, but then again there's no Viagra for the lady parts yet.


----------



## Anonimo

*Enough already!*

It dismays me how far off topic many discussions on Expat Forum Mexico wander. This has been one of the worst examples. Some of this stuff belongs on May- September Dating Forums. The divergent subject matter doesn't offend me, it's just that it's hardly relevant to the OP! And I have no interest in someone's poignant love life. :embarassed:

I find myself visiting here less and less because of this. 
I'm turning off my subscriptions, because I'm tired of opening an email, following it here, only to find some off topic or banal commentary.
(Sorry for this interruption of regular programming here.) :focus:


----------



## DNP

Anonimo said:


> It dismays me how far off topic many discussions on Expat Forum Mexico wander. This has been one of the worst examples. Some of this stuff belongs on May- September Dating Forums. The divergent subject matter doesn't offend me, it's just that it's hardly relevant to the OP! And I have no interest in someone's poignant love life. :embarassed:
> 
> I find myself visiting here less and less because of this.
> I'm turning off my subscriptions, because I'm tired of opening an email, following it here, only to find some off topic or banal commentary.
> (Sorry for this interruption of regular programming here.) :focus:


Much of this thread, IMHO, belongs in the recently added Chatarrería forum.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## TundraGreen

DNP said:


> Much of this thread, IMHO, belongs in the recently added Chatarrería forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


I agree. But I suspect it would make for a pretty confusing pair of threads if I split it in two. I don't see a clean separation.


----------



## bougainvillea

I certainly second that. Immaterial, irrelevant and irritating.


----------



## DennyDaddy

Oh yes....topics change...then gets off to a different subjects on these posts. BUT all in all....things move back to what the original poster started.

But, it only human that subjects sway onto a change in original subject.

Mostly people wright on forums the way people talk....its all natural, thats people! And it keeps the main subject from just getting plain 
Bored!

Then I would sign off this forum! 

And yes, it went off on a different shift, new info was stated, it was commend on (glad for that) and as normal the post drifts back to original subject.

I see this on this forum all the time, and yes it makes the forum interesting, where some poster states something that they noticed
(This post) about what they seen in the country on subject, and that is talked about for a while, then the posts go on to original topic!

All this is human nature and the way normal people think.

So, if anybody wants a straight subject only...it can be done on Wiki
site, or just Googled!

Most of us I speculate on this forum have stated in past posts that the little off topic sometimes, makes a post interesting. 

But I noticed that it goes back to original subject. This forum is not Wiki nor a school text book! 

Its a great forum and full of information for whom wants it!

DD


----------



## bougainvillea

Longford said:


> My impressions and observations of Mexico City are a bit different. Yes, it's a huge metropolitan area. But you can live in some of the colonias and it's like living in a small town. That's probably true in many of the largest population centers of the World. I don't find the city expensive, unless someone is looking in particular for that level of living. For the size and importance of the city and all it has to offer, I find it moderately to inexpensively priced as compared to Chicago and some other cities I've lived in the USA and Canada. As for the traffic: yes, it can be bumper to bumper, particularly so during the lengthy rush hour and inside the city when there are protest marches (which there are many each year). It's not an environment a "Type A" personality is likely to be content in. Regarding the smog: it's been substantially reduced during the past decade. Yes, there are some days of the year when stagnant air gets trapped in the valley, but, overall, I don't find it as challenging as it was a decade or two ago.


Well Heavens........EVERYTHING in Mexico is inexpensive "compared to Chicago" and other major US cities. I lived in Mexico City for two years, but it WAS many years ago and I am delighted to hear that the smog has abated. I hope to move back there myself.


----------



## Isla Verde

stilltraveling said:


> I've seen that phenomenon played out with women very often as well. Not nearly as often as I see it with men, but then again there's no Viagra for the lady parts yet.


I have no desire to date a man half my age, but I have met a few here several years younger than me. And the lack of female Viagra hasn't been a problem.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> I have no desire to date a man half my age, but I have met a few here several years younger than me. And the lack of female Viagra hasn't been a problem.


Too much information.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Too much information.


Didn't mean to embarrass you, TG, but I just couldn't resist. Should I delete my post?


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> Didn't mean to embarrass you, TG, but I just couldn't resist. Should I delete my post?


His reply was POSSIBLY tongue in cheek.....

I don't get the much younger man or woman thing, myownself, quite frankly.

I remember hearing about a woman on some sleazy reality show who was dating her son's best friend.

Her son was 14. I had a son the same age, and all I could think about was the personal hygiene, the mood swings and the all around immaturity, and wonder what that woman's emotional age was.

Same goes for a 50 or 60 year old who dates or marries a 20 year old.


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> His reply was POSSIBLY tongue in cheek.....
> 
> I don't get the much younger man or woman thing, myownself, quite frankly.
> 
> I remember hearing about a woman on some sleazy reality show who was dating her son's best friend.
> 
> Her son was 14. I had a son the same age, and all I could think about was the personal hygiene, the mood swings and the all around immaturity, and wonder what that woman's emotional age was.
> 
> Same goes for a 50 or 60 year old who dates or marries a 20 year old.


 For me a "younger" man is someone maybe 10 years younger than me, which at my age is not so young any more  .


----------



## Longford

DennyDaddy said:


> Maybe that young gal also wants the pleasure the older man gives!


I suspect the _pleasure_ you speak of is ... when the older man opens his wallet! :cheer2:


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> I suspect the _pleasure_ you speak of is ... when the older man opens his wallet! :cheer2:


Tee hee!


----------



## Anonimo

What was the OP? I can no hardly remember. There are are a few examples of replies upthread that unfortunately illustrate my earlier complaint with the worst kind of off topic, some nearly incoherent blather.

Thanks for the party; but I'm out of here.


----------



## bougainvillea

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## DennyDaddy

Aninmio....

Ah ha! Hi! Back in page 6 of this post you said you were out of here!

But I see you are back again! So....

I see that your still injoying this one post. There are lots of things in life that, we/you like, or don't like!

I myself, if I don't like something/or what I was/am reading, I would just skip over it or go to another section. 

The person who brought this off topic up, even though off a little from main topic, still stated something that was related to the country that was being spoken of! 

Than some comments made to that, was talked about, corrected/imputed, and the topic will be centered back. Great flow of info! 

Now, to get back to main topic, I still say Rocky Point is a good place to start from....my input to the poster's question! But then again that side line that was brought up even goes on in Rocky POINT, MEXICO!

Even the cartel is there (off topic???)

DD


----------



## bougainvillea

DennyDaddy said:


> Aninmio....
> 
> Ah ha! Hi! Back in page 6 of this post you said you were out of here!
> 
> But I see you are back again! So....
> 
> I see that your still injoying this one post. There are lots of things in life that, we/you like, or don't like!
> 
> I myself, if I don't like something/or what I was/am reading, I would just skip over it or go to another section.
> 
> The person who brought this off topic up, even though off a little from main topic, still stated something that was related to the country that was being spoken of!
> 
> Than some comments made to that, was talked about, corrected/imputed, and the topic will be centered back. Great flow of info!
> 
> Now, to get back to main topic, I still say Rocky Point is a good place to start from....my input to the poster's question! But then again that side line that was brought up even goes on in Rocky POINT, MEXICO!
> 
> Even the cartel is there (off topic???)
> 
> DD


The point is that this kind of crap wastes everybody's time. We get notifications on our e-mail that there is a response to a thread we are interested in. We stop what we are doing, thinking perhaps there'll be information we need, pull up the Expat website, only to find idiotic discussions about who should sleep with whom based on how old everybody is. Please. Come on.


----------



## edgeee

*Come come now. . .*

i'm with DD on this, but maybe that's because i'm such a young buck. (HA!)

i thought this crowd had a consensus that age is a state of mind.

or maybe i'm just being more immature than usual.

_*"The secret of eternal youth is arrested development."*_

Alice Roosevelt Longworth (1884 - 1980)

i would hope we old farts could score style points for acting childish.


----------



## chapala1

This post started off a little boring but has become entertaining,,thanks everybody!


----------



## DennyDaddy

Boganvilea....

This may be crap to you....but others its not! Your will is your will!

If you post on this forum, and I bet your on everyday, you will see you post!

Real simple and it don't take a rocket genius to fix from getting 
E-mails is to not check off the
E-mail check off box! Try it, it really works! No check, no e-mail to to your box!

Injoy the forum, and you sign on everyday, don't check the e-mail box, if ya don't want "What you" consider junk e-mail, and don't read what you don't like, And please let the rest of us injoy this forum, and like the rest of us, we will skip over what we don't want to read!

Real simple, you don't get junk e-mail, you don't read what you don't like, and the rest of us read what we
like, and I will asure you I will not read what I don't like! 

I will not impose my will on anybody! And by same token, nobody should impose on me or anyone else their will.

Now, lets all hold on! Not to bring political stuff into this post, but our great leader, in Washington, wants to control this internet......

Then one for all, and all for one will be the norm....yuk...then will we lose our American freedom of speech?

Boy, then again we're, or most of us, are in Mexico, or want to go there!

And, if I move there with my 16 year old dauther, I sure as heck want to know the bad, the bad of the bad, and all the yummy good stuff that could or does go on in different areas we may want to move to in the world!

Again, great posts here!

Now, to get back to center what was asked in the beginning,

I still say Rocky Point is a great place to start from, close to the border, not much crime there, and we have lots of friends (gringoes & north of the border people) who just love it
there!

Then some on this post may not like the area, and some may like and recommend the town!

When we move there, we will know the bad of the bad, and the great points of Rocky Point, Sonora, Mexico!

My point, its mine, and I will not dispute anybody's else points or comments! But sure as heck I want to hear other points of view, good or bad as to personal feelings!

Oh yes, I will check the box for
E-mails!

Thank god (myview) I'm done!

DD


----------



## chapala1

Amen brother!


----------



## DennyDaddy

Amen yes! Two of us believe in God!
Oh yes that Rocky Point!


----------



## TundraGreen

DennyDaddy said:


> ...
> E-mail check off box! Try it, it really works! No check, no e-mail to to your box!
> ...
> DD


Just to amplify on DD's suggestion, you can control whether you are notified of new messages.

Go to USER CP on the second green bar.
Go to the section: Settings and Options
Click on Edit Options
Look at the block Messaging and Notifications
In particular Default Thread Subscription Mode
You can set it to Do Not Subscribe

You will also have to Unsubscribe from any threads you are already subscribed to.
To do this
Open the thread
Click on the Thread Tools button at the top of the thread
Choose Unsubscribe From This Thread from the drop down menu

Any threads you are subscribed to will have a check mark in the line with their name.

Personally, I never subscribe to any of them. It is too much email. I just rely on the bold highlighting of the message list to tell when there are new posts. You have to reload the list of threads to see if the status of any of the threads has changed.


----------



## Detailman

Well said DD.

Many other posters that have been on the forum for years have agreed that, just as with verbal conversations, posts sometimes stray based on what is introduced in someone's post. That is how verbal conversation goes. The person who you are communicating with comments on something that you said that is not really part of the key thought but IS something that was brought into the conversation by the other party. This produces a response to that side issue and so it goes back and forth for a moment until one of the parties say, "point taken" or suchlike comment and then they get back to the main discussion point.

Written communication is somewhat different but it still follows the same principles. Most moderators appreciate that and in fact moderators from other countries have commented on that on this forum when the subject has come up. (And most recently when we were discussing the start up of *La Chatarrería)*

I just don't get the attitude "my way or the highway." Starts to sound like some dearly loved friends or relatives when they are in their 90's. It becomes all about "their" preferences, likes, wants, etc. and everyone else can pound sand.

You don’t like it walk away. Come back later. That is easy.

Not so easy to control everyone else’s conversations according to personal criteria.


----------



## edgeee

ditto to DD and Detaiman.

i love diverse discourse, no doubt others do not.

there is a thread here about hiking, which i care nothing about, but i check the new stuff anyway to see what others think.

that doesn't mean anyone else has to do the same thing.

on a personal - read off-topic - note, someone besides me has to complain about the way DD writes.
not picking on you DD, you are just a handy target, and you know i like you.
i'm just diverting slings and arrows, since i don't know beans about being noble.

but:focus:

the question of 'where' is answered by the 'who', 'what' and 'why'.

the OP is the who, the questions are the what, and the OP's motivation is the why.

if the OP continues to be part of the discussion, their authority should be primary.
the OP can complain when the discussion drifts, and that usually is all it takes.
(for a moment forget that the real life of the OP may make absense a must.)

however if the thread goes awry, a desire to return to more pertinent parts is not hard to satisfy.

just post something pertinent.


----------



## mickisue1

bougainvillea said:


> The point is that this kind of crap wastes everybody's time. We get notifications on our e-mail that there is a response to a thread we are interested in. We stop what we are doing, thinking perhaps there'll be information we need, pull up the Expat website, only to find idiotic discussions about who should sleep with whom based on how old everybody is. Please. Come on.


It may waste YOUR time, but please don't assume for all.

If this forum, and the flow of conversation here, isn't to your liking, you could find one that is, or start your own.

OT posts may sometimes offer information that one didn't know one needed, and, as a result, it's a mistake to take offense at all of them.

In a more formal forum, one, for example, discussing legal issues, I can see insisting upon stricter adherence to topic. But in a forum that states that it's about LIVING, well, living is always messy, and to expect the discussion of that topic to be tidy is a fool's errand.


----------



## circle110

A couple of comments --

One, early on in the thread the OP did receive several good, specific answers to her question about what cities in Mexico she should consider based on the parameters she gave. I'm not sure how many more cities could be suggested.

Two, it was the OP who brought up the "off-topic" subject in her original post, so can it really be considered truly off topic?

I think it has been an interesting discussion, especially since I witnessed exactly what she was talking about in Nicaragua and the other volunteers and I had several discussions about the pros/cons of the situation there. I have enjoyed reading people's input on both sides of the issue and the discussion has stayed pretty civil, which always makes for better discourse.

My vote is with the "let it roll" group.


----------



## conklinwh

I went back to initial discussion and then Kito1's plan of flying in to Guadalajara to see lakeside 1st and go from there.
Queretaro is a major direct bus hub. You could easily take an express bus to QRO from GDL. 
After seeing QRO, you could do Morelia/Patzcuaro & return and or San Miguel and then Guanajuato.
You could then fly out of the Guanajuato/Leon airport or if you wanted to see DF you could backtrack to QRO and take the bus to DF or the airport.
I've left off Cuernavaca, Oaxaca, San Cristobal, Xalapa, and probably etc. as these would involve going through DF so I stuck to the bajio.
I think all are great options. As I've said earlier, I prefer Patzcuaro to Morelia.
I think that QRO for a larger city has a great historic centro, that San Miguel probably most matches your list and that Guanajuato is a really interesting place. We really like to visit, especially including Santa Rosa, but not where I would live.


----------



## mariog99

kito1 said:


> I am a 40ish woman (US citizen) who has been living in Central America for awhile but want to try out Mexico for a year or so. Problem is, Mexico is HUGE and I am just not sure where to go! I spent some time in DF last year and liked it a lot, but feel that it is probably out of my price range. However, if someone can tell me otherwise, please feel free...
> 
> *Budget*: I can comfortably spend up to $2000/ month but prefer to keep it well below that. I would prefer to keep it around $1200-$1500.
> 
> *Lifestyle*: I have a small dog and would prefer a city (large or small) where I can take him out walking without problems. _I like a downtown with lots of restaurants and cafes where I can sit outside with the pup and read and people watch._
> 
> *Housing*: I am open to living in an apartment alone ( mostly furnished) or renting a room with someone if I have some privacy yet also have kitchen access. How much problem will I run into with having a small dog as far as housing goes? As far as costs, I would like to spend no more than $500 total on housing and utilities. Is this reasonable?
> 
> *Climate/Location*: I prefer a more moderate climate. Merida is probably out due to the heat. Don't need to be near or really want to be near a beach.
> 
> I do not need to be where lots of other gringos are. It's fine if they are there, but I am comfortable without this.
> 
> I will probably head back to the USA at least every 2 or 3 months (not included in budget above as I fly for free) so would like to prefer to be somewhat near a major international airport.
> 
> I don't really cook and would need a person who comes in from 12-6pm and cooks and cleans for me. I had a wonderful lady (who I am going to miss!) in my last home in Central America and it totaled out to $100/month for a part-time cook/maid. I assume that in Mexico this would be quite a bit more expensive??? I have no idea of the labor cost so am just guessing. If it costs more than $250-300/month I would probably forget this, hire someone to come in once a week to give the place a good clean and instead there would need there to be lots and lots of good yet inexpensive restaurants nearby.
> 
> I want good public transportation available, but very much would prefer to be able to live in a city where I can mostly walk to everything and use buses when I needed to go longer distances.
> 
> I am going to be doing a couple of scouting trips for areas in a month or so, anyone want to comment on what areas I should go see? Any other advice you can give me would also be appreciated!
> 
> edited to ad: I wanted to say that the main reason I am leaving Nicaragua where I have been lately is the lack of good food and restaurants. In Managua and Granada, where there are good restaurants, it is just too dang hot, but in the more temperate climates there is just nothing but rice/beans and well, more rice and beans! I am serious when I say that people here eat rice and beans 3 times a day and every restaurant offers mostly rice and beans! It really wears on you after a while.


hello kito
I am from the US but grew up and traveled in to Mexico hundreds if not thousands of places to be and live in Mexico but I will give you 3 of my favorites starting with Cuernavaca city of eternal spring just fabulous few hrs south of Mexico City, tied in second are the cities of Puerto Vallarta and the city of Queretaro so different but so beautiful # 1 got to be By far Puerto de Veracruz besides the Natural beauty of mother nature rivers jungles mountains are the people are so full of life love and happiness that makes it a magical place..I grew up In Tijuana Mexico I love my home town but its a border city that why a recommend these other places good luck I miss My Mexico I am in Dubai ,God Bless


----------



## stilltraveling

mariog99 said:


> I grew up In Tijuana Mexico I love my home town but its a border city that why a recommend these other places good luck I miss My Mexico I am in Dubai ,God Bless


I lived for many years in Tijuana. It really has changed tremendously in the last decade (besides the fact that there is no longer any empty space between TJ, Tecate and Rosarito). TJ has developed its own very Mexican personality. 

All the violence on the TV news scared away the tourists. The violence has moved on to Juarez and Monterrey, but the tourists didn't come back. It took a few years, but the businesses realized they needed to start focusing on the local market. The bars on Revolución are mostly gone, replaced by small taverns and clubs that cater to the locals. The restaurants are approaching world class. The local culinary movement (called "Bajamed") is a juggernaut, with each chef trying to out-do the other. 

Sadly, the public transportation is still terrible. Like it's neighbors on the US west coast, it's a car town.


----------



## TundraGreen

stilltraveling said:


> ...
> Sadly, the public transportation is still terrible. Like it's neighbors on the US west coast, it's a car town.


It is not as bad as its neighbor across the border, San Diego. Except for the trolley buses in San Diego seem to run once or twice an hour and have a very limited set of routes.

In Tijuana, I have only taken buses to and from centro, the border crossing, the airport, and the bus station. But on those routes, at least, the buses run every few minutes. I have never had to wait more than about 10 minutes.

Oh, and the cost is about a third of the San Diego fares.


----------



## stilltraveling

TundraGreen said:


> It is not as bad as its neighbor across the border, San Diego. Except for the trolley buses in San Diego seem to run once or twice an hour and have a very limited set of routes.
> 
> In Tijuana, I have only taken buses to and from centro, the border crossing, the airport, and the bus station. But on those routes, at least, the buses run every few minutes. I have never had to wait more than about 10 minutes.
> 
> Oh, and the cost is about a third of the San Diego fares.


The trouble is where you want to go. The buses are great for going up and down the Boulevard Diaz Ordaz artery, but then you have to transfer to local lines. Most colonias are only serviced by Calafias because the streets are too narrow for buses and you're literally stuffed in there like sardines during busy hours. When I worked in the emergency room at the Red Cross, we would get multiple traumas between 5-6 p.m. from calafias that flipped over because they were overloaded. 

It's a hard place if you don't have a car, that's for sure. The public transport in the DF and Cuernavaca are excellent and cheap, but TJ leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## bougainvillea

If you could write in intelligible English, we might have some vague idea of what you're talking about.


----------



## Isla Verde

bougainvillea said:


> If you could write in intelligible English, we might have some vague idea of what you're talking about.


Which poster or posters are you referring to?


----------



## edgeee

Isla Verde said:


> Which poster or posters are you referring to?


ditto.

tho maybe i made it worse by using that word before.

but i'm pretty sure a post which qualifies as "in intelligible English" would make it clear what bougainvillea is referring to.

maybe next time.


----------



## Longford

bougainvillea said:


> If you could write in intelligible English, we might have some vague idea of what you're talking about.


:violin:


----------



## kito1

:noidea:


----------



## chapala1

no comprendo!


----------



## DennyDaddy

Yooooo......

If she is refering to me "DD" she may be right!

I maybe write in 4 different toungs
and english is the one I just got a crasp of! I will refuse to wright in no other but English till I get it right!

But, if I am the one you are talking about.....thanks for the complalment, and it seems you caught enough to ubderstand my writting!

But injoy life, have fun, injoy Mexico and don't be an angry person,, cause it may just come out. Oh, and yes, if you disagree with my post, or don't like it, be happy, smile, injoy life, as you will run in many people in life where you have a different POINT of view! 

Mine I see, that is my point of view, is different than yours!

Boy that makes a good forum, as if we all agree, it would be boring!

Now, as what that original poster wanted, was info, she got it! Lots of great advice she got, and even a few over again areas, by helpful posters!

And, since I will not get mad over your personal views, or say its crap!

Now, funny, my views that I post here are my views, the way I feel and may don well be crap! YUP!

But with all my English problems, specking, writting, congregating the verbs, and with all my spelling mistakes, and trying to focus, most understood me crummy English!

Ha! I will have to get back to my old college prof., and complain that he should of done a better job teaching me English, than pushing out his socialist liberal progressive agenda in his class! 

Boy, am I glad I payed off my student loan, or would be wanting a college discount!

So all this rant and rave by me, I still wonder if I waz the one that poster was refering to!

So now I'm done, with no more from me on these matters, hope original poster got some points where to give MEXICO a try!

ROCKY POINT was my input, but anywhere in MEXICO will be an adventure.

Now to get back to the other post on this forum, Gardens or something and I hope I find some good posts back why my darn banana trees in Mexico will not give me bananas! Only more banana trees!

Oops no off topic posts by me!
Wait, me bananas, they are in Mexico!

Later 

DD


----------



## stilltraveling

bougainvillea said:


> If you could write in intelligible English, we might have some vague idea of what you're talking about.


You don't like my English?


----------



## KenSmith

*Look at Ajijic*



kito1 said:


> I am a 40ish woman (US citizen) who has been living in Central America for awhile but want to try out Mexico for a year or so. Problem is, Mexico is HUGE and I am just not sure where to go! I spent some time in DF last year and liked it a lot, but feel that it is probably out of my price range. However, if someone can tell me otherwise, please feel free...
> 
> *Budget*: I can comfortably spend up to $2000/ month but prefer to keep it well below that. I would prefer to keep it around $1200-$1500.
> 
> *Lifestyle*: I have a small dog and would prefer a city (large or small) where I can take him out walking without problems. _I like a downtown with lots of restaurants and cafes where I can sit outside with the pup and read and people watch._
> 
> *Housing*: I am open to living in an apartment alone ( mostly furnished) or renting a room with someone if I have some privacy yet also have kitchen access. How much problem will I run into with having a small dog as far as housing goes? As far as costs, I would like to spend no more than $500 total on housing and utilities. Is this reasonable?
> 
> *Climate/Location*: I prefer a more moderate climate. Merida is probably out due to the heat. Don't need to be near or really want to be near a beach.
> 
> I do not need to be where lots of other gringos are. It's fine if they are there, but I am comfortable without this.
> 
> I will probably head back to the USA at least every 2 or 3 months (not included in budget above as I fly for free) so would like to prefer to be somewhat near a major international airport.
> 
> I don't really cook and would need a person who comes in from 12-6pm and cooks and cleans for me. I had a wonderful lady (who I am going to miss!) in my last home in Central America and it totaled out to $100/month for a part-time cook/maid. I assume that in Mexico this would be quite a bit more expensive??? I have no idea of the labor cost so am just guessing. If it costs more than $250-300/month I would probably forget this, hire someone to come in once a week to give the place a good clean and instead there would need there to be lots and lots of good yet inexpensive restaurants nearby.
> 
> I want good public transportation available, but very much would prefer to be able to live in a city where I can mostly walk to everything and use buses when I needed to go longer distances.
> 
> I am going to be doing a couple of scouting trips for areas in a month or so, anyone want to comment on what areas I should go see? Any other advice you can give me would also be appreciated!
> 
> edited to ad: I wanted to say that the main reason I am leaving Nicaragua where I have been lately is the lack of good food and restaurants. In Managua and Granada, where there are good restaurants, it is just too dang hot, but in the more temperate climates there is just nothing but rice/beans and well, more rice and beans! I am serious when I say that people here eat rice and beans 3 times a day and every restaurant offers mostly rice and beans! It really wears on you after a while.



I suggest you investigate Ajijic at Lake Chapala, about 50km south of Guadalajara. Maybe even a visit. Sure, many expats will say that there are just too many gringos in the Chapala area. But, I live a five-minute walk from the Ajijic Plaza and I often go all day without speaking English.

I came to Ajijic five years ago, intending to stay only a month or two. But, it's comfortable and inexpensive, close to an international airport (30 minutes away), and when I feel the need for a big city I jump on a bus and go to Guadalajara.

My basic expenses are much less than $1,000 a month. I'm single, don't cook much, eat at restaurants every day, and what I call home is a small studio apartment in a hotel. It's not the Hyatt Regency, but it meets my needs. I travel frequently throughout Mexico and to the US and I can simply lock my front door and not worry about any break-ins.

It's not for everybody, but it's worth looking into.


----------



## KenSmith

I suggest you investigate Ajijic at Lake Chapala, about 50km south of Guadalajara. Maybe even a visit. Sure, many expats will say that there are just too many gringos in the Chapala area. But, I live a five-minute walk from the Ajijic Plaza and I often go all day without speaking English.

I came to Ajijic five years ago, intending to stay only a month or two. But, it's comfortable and inexpensive, close to an international airport (30 minutes away), and when I feel the need for a big city I jump on a bus and go to Guadalajara.

My basic expenses are much less than $1,000 a month. I'm single, don't cook much, eat at restaurants every day, and what I call home is a small studio apartment in a hotel. It's not the Hyatt Regency, but it meets my needs. I travel frequently throughout Mexico and to the US and I can simply lock my front door and not worry about any break-ins.

It's not for everybody, but it's worth looking into.


----------



## Hound Dog

Well, kito1, you mght find parts of the Chiapas Highlands to your liking. We live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas which has a population of about 130,000 and is an old and well preserved colonial city which is quite beautiful in its historic center and also filled with restaurants and bars many with al fresco seating on pedestrian-only streets for lively people watching in a town with a very colorful crowd. A lively city with most of the small expat community hailing from Europe. A sophisticated town much like La Antigua including the young backpacker crowd but with a well balanced population of local mestizos and indigenous and expats many of whom own businesses there so a town not filled with elderly retired geezers from Kansas. The problem you might have with SanCristóbal is that it sits in the expansive and attractive high mountain Jovel Valley at 2100 meters so there are times when the weather can be a bit bracing. 

Another choice in that area might be Comitan de Dominguez (population about 80,000) at a more moderate altitude of 1330 meters in a broad valley which gives the community a year-around, wonderful spring -like climate. A very attractive and relatively prosperous city with many good restaurants and bars many with al fresco seating for people watching in and around the city´s main plaza. There are very few expats residing in Comitan and the surrounding area and a good grasp of Spanish is essential if you should move there.

Highland Chiapas provides the advantage of living in a Central American environment without the Central American problems (as in Guatemala and Honduras) of rampant, uncontrolled crime and overwhelming institutional corruption - corruption, yes, but manageable and communities supported by strong state and central governmental presences.

Both San Cristóbal and Comitan among other places all over Chiapas are easily affordable on your stated budget without your having to make lifestyle compromises. Chiapas is very affordable and you never have to contemplate rice and beans again to stay afloat financially. Add to that the fact that Chiapas, both in the highlands and lowlands, is an astonishingly beautiful, multicultural place with endless attractions and your decision on the best place to live in Mexico based upon your stated parameters will be easy. 

Thanks for the warning about crime in Guatemala. We have been contemplating driving from Chiapas into Peten to visit Tikal and several other places in Guatemala between Tikal and Guatemala City before returning to Chiapas. We will now proceed with even more caution if we make that drive this winter.


----------

